

Interactive SICP - ximeng
http://xuanji.appspot.com/isicp/index.html

======
mikevm
The source of various SICP eBook versions is here:
[http://sicpebook.wordpress.com/ebook/](http://sicpebook.wordpress.com/ebook/)

------
magpi3
A wonderful project. Thank you. I have forked it and hope I am time to
contribute to it.

------
intellegacy
I wonder if there's a market for online SICP course. The value added being an
instructor and guidance through the course.

~~~
r-s
One section of original lectures are freely available via MITs OpenCourseWare
youtube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Op3QLzMgSY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Op3QLzMgSY)

It would be quite difficult to beat these lectures, while they appear a bit
dated, the content is great.

SICP is a great way to learn about programming, although I am very surprised
they got through the whole book in an introductory course. Chapters 4 and 5
cover some topics I was barely aware of nearing the end of my formal CS
education.

~~~
ikura
The 4-part FM synth theme tunes really make it special!

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149908).

